# Algae problems



## GARYH (28 Jan 2021)

Hi,
I have a problem with Thread algae on plants and blue green algae on wood.It has not got excessive but would if i was not cleaning it off wood and removing effective leaves.The tank is very clean and well maintained.
I have a 312 litre aquarium.1500mmx400mmx520mm high running with a fluval 407 canister filter.The tank is fairly well planted and has been established approximately 2 months.I have a fluval 3.0 led light which comes on set to75% for 2hrs in the morning then dropping to 25% for 6




hrs and then up to 75% for 5hrs.I have co2 running at 3 bubbles per second,which comes on 1hr before the lights come on in the morning and turn off 1hr before the lights go off.It stays on even when the lights drop to 25%.The tank is in a fairly light room during the day but is not in direct sunlight.The aquarium is fairly well stocked and also have 6 otocinlus.I dose with seachem flourish every water change 30% changed once a week.However i have started changes of 40% twice a week.I dose seachem potassium and Iron on alternative days.I test regularly for NO3,NO2,GH,KH and PH, All have been ok. I am trying to increase the plant growth to reduce the algae but by increasing the light and co2 but am afraid to increase the light intensity or co2 any more.I have the temparature set at 73 degrees f. The plants are nice and heathy but I have been trimming effected leafs which is not sustainable.I am afraid to reduce the light intensisty as i think the plant growth will slow and the algae will grow more.I would appreciate any ideas.


----------



## Siege (28 Jan 2021)

Have a read of the few latest posts. They are very similar to your issues. Advice relates to lighting duration and co2 balance 👍


----------



## John q (28 Jan 2021)

Hi, I'd echo what siege has said and add the filter you are running is no where near adequate for that size tank, your filter is turning the water volume over less than 5 times, you should be aiming for double that. 

Only adding this info as I'm having the same issues with flow and have a 407 on a 240ltr tank.

Cheers.


----------



## sparkyweasel (28 Jan 2021)

Also think about fertiliser. Flourish is only trace elements.


----------



## GARYH (28 Jan 2021)

Do you think it better to reduce the lighting to one 6hr spell with 75% intensity with 3 bps of Co2 on 1hr before off I hour before lights out will improve things.I am adding flourish together with flourish iron and flourish potassium what would you suggest for the best fertlizer if i keep using the flourish potassium and iron.If it does not improve i might add another filter but am a bit reluctant  due to the cost as the water quality appears to be very good on testing and is crystal clear.


----------



## John q (28 Jan 2021)

Hi Gary, the filtration capacity isn't the issue here its the flow. Have a look at all your plants and see if there's a bit of movement in the leaves, take special note of the ones closest to the substrate and any tucked away at the back. If they all flutter then your flow is fine if not it needs increasing.
I increased mine with an el cheppo circulation pump. 

Cheers.


----------



## jaypeecee (28 Jan 2021)

Hi @GARYH 



sparkyweasel said:


> Also think about fertiliser. Flourish is only trace elements.



Yes, Flourish (so-called 'Comprehensive') contains negligible amounts of nitrogen (N) and phosphorus (P). In this instance, I'd be tempted to _only_ use TNC _Complete_. You may not need to use the Flourish _Potassium_ at all but the Flourish _Iron_ could prove useful if you ever suspect an iron deficiency.

JPC


----------



## GARYH (29 Jan 2021)

Thanks John, I have an old internal filter and have removed the filter medium.Set it upon the opposite side of the tank,the flow is amazing,in fact may have to turn it down.Jay, I will order some TNC complete.


----------



## GARYH (10 Feb 2021)

Quick update.I have been carrying out 40% water changes every third day.Also cleaning any algae off glass ,wood and cutting off any plant leaves with excess algae.Dosing with TNC 5ml every day,and10m of flourish iron and pottasium on alternate days.Fluval aquasky 3 set at 55% for 6hrs per day.Temparature 22 degrees centigrade.I have increased the flow significantly with the use of old internal filter with no filter medium.I have 7 otocinclis,Would introduce amano shrimp but unable to get any at present,but still the algae is growing more than i like,It is not overpowering the tank but more than it should be.The Alternanthera ,anubias and monte carlo all appear to be growing very slowly.I am afraid to increase the intensity of the lighting or length of time the lights are on encase the algae gets worse.CO2 on for 7hrs at 3bps.I would appreciate any advise to further balance the aquarium.


----------



## GHNelson (10 Feb 2021)

Hi, Do you have a drop checker installed?


----------



## GARYH (10 Feb 2021)

Yes,It is showing dark green at the moment.Co2 about to come on which is 2 hrs before lights come on.Lights will then be on for 6 hrs.Co2 will go off 1hr before lights off.The drop cker does go a bit lighter but not to a light green.I have been a  bit reluctant to increase it more than 3bps.It is a 315L tank.


----------



## Sammy Islam (10 Feb 2021)

GARYH said:


> Yes,It is showing dark green at the moment.Co2 about to come on which is 2 hrs before lights come on.Lights will then be on for 6 hrs.Co2 will go off 1hr before lights off.The drop cker does go a bit lighter but not to a light green.I have been a  bit reluctant to increase it more than 3bps.It is a 315L tank.


Increase bps to like 5bps and turn on the CO2 3hours before lights on and evaluate from there. I aim for a light green drop checker at lights on, i have a 180L tanks and the bps is uncountable, if i had to guess maybe like 9bps, maybe more.


----------



## GARYH (10 Feb 2021)

Thanks Sammy.I will try this.


----------



## GARYH (22 Mar 2021)

Just an update what worked for me .Aquarium looking wonderful, Plants growing ,fish healthy,very litle algae .Temperature 75degrees farenhaight..4 bps of co2.Lights on  at 60% 
strength for 6hrs a day.5mlof TNC complete every day,5ml of flourish potassium on alternate days and 5ml of flourish iron on alternate days.7.5 ml of flourish excel as algicide every day. 40% water changes every fifth day.Thanks everyone for your advise it helped greatly.


----------



## GARYH (22 Mar 2021)

Also  I added a power head to the opposite side of the tank,


----------



## Mark Nicholls (22 Mar 2021)

To remove string algae effectively, I use a toothbrush


----------



## Driftless (22 Mar 2021)

GARYH said:


> Thanks John, I have an old internal filter and have removed the filter medium.Set it upon the opposite side of the tank,the flow is amazing,in fact may have to turn it down.Jay, I will order some TNC complete.


I happen to like the Fluval 407 filter but for that size tank the issue is not only the flow but an inadequate amount of biological media; I would recommend adding a second filter like a 307.  IMO - you are using a lot of chemicals in your tank, I would suggest resetting and starting out just using a good AIO fertilizer.   Good luck, enjoy!

Post-Script:  nice looking tank!


----------

